# Help with ID of ? Primitive Tool



## RinggoldGa (Oct 4, 2017)

Friend posted this on FB.  Found in the woods here in SE TN.  

Appears to have a knapped edge.  May just be a rock.  I have no idea but knew those of you here would.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like a tabular nodule of chert.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 4, 2017)

Definitely looks like it's been worked.  Any other finds in the general area?  I have no idea what it is but I would look for more around.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like a tabular nodule of chert.



Stalactite? Stalagmite?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Stalactite? Stalagmite?





No, just how some chert is shaped in its natural form. I see a few fresh chips exposed on the weathered-patinaed surface of the stone. 

I`m no geolologist, just an old flintknapper, but I think most stalactites and stalagmites are a form of chalcedony (which will knap too).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2017)

That's a piece of silicious limestone that has bumped against another rock and knocked a flake off. That stuff is all over eastern TN. It is not an artifact of any kind, IMO.


----------

